
How do you accept the funding? - glr
I have a little startup and today I received a funding proposal. Despite dreaming of it I feel highly unsure now.<p>How do you know it is time to raise the funding? Would you leave your wellpaid job for an initially-funded startup? How do you handle the emotional stress?
======
verdverm
Join YC Startup School (online, 10 weeks, free). Participating will help you
answer your questions and you will find great support and advice around these
things.

Link is at the bottom of every HN page.

